# Blonde Coyote Mount (Pics)



## Doylestudio (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a beautiful colored Yote I just finished up.

Mike


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount.


----------



## PSE'n in ND (Jun 18, 2010)

nice looking mount...it looks cross eyed to me though


----------



## Doylestudio (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL.....Cross eyed?....LOL

That would be eye rotation to the left. The shoulder mount is a heavy left turn.
Notice the white of the scelera showing equally in each eye. 
White showing in the back of the right eye and white showing in the front of the left eye.
This is correct in any canine looking to one side or the other. 
Thanks though....


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

beautiful coloring, great mount


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not cross eyed but staring right through you. An awesome mount and beautifully done


----------



## Deer Hunter87 (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree, eyes look weird.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks like the right eye is looking more left than the left eye but it could just be the angle of the photo. Nice looking mount though


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

half fox, half yote :smile: awesome!


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

sweet


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cool, awesome work


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

looks like a sly dog


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a beautiful mount. However, I do agree with the statements about the eye. Maybe it's the angle.


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I know this is a old thread but it doesn't look cross eyed to me.Looks like he's looking off to his left....


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

excal66 said:


> I know this is a old thread but it doesn't look cross eyed to me.Looks like he's looking off to his left....



Look in the mirror and turn your head. Your eye's move evenly (same amount left and right.)


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

The eyes should be looking the same direction...they aren't. It's a beautiful dog and groomed very nicely.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good job ! I think its neat . It has that im going to eat your chicken look to him!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## childers (Dec 13, 2006)

I also agree about the eye. But that is one beautiful yote! It looks more like some kind of Artic fox.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

very nice mount...clean and soft looking..I am sure your customer will like it


----------

